
The Downside to Bootstrapping - MicahWedemeyer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/the-downside-to-bootstrapping.php
======
MicahWedemeyer
So...why does an article about bootstrapping focus completely on how
bootstrapping will make it hard to raise VC funding?

That's like writing an article titled _The Problem with Being Gay_ and then
saying it will make it hard to pick up women.

